# JTF 2 is the best model for the CF‘s future



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: JTF 2 is the best model for the CF‘s future





Posted by Chris Getz from ottawa on Canada on April 22, 1999 at 14:19:53:


In Reply to: JTF 2 is the best model for the CF‘s future posted by Gregory D. Sampson on November 05, 1998 at 14:42:16:



I readily agree with all that has been said and feel canada does need a special forces group.  I have just heard about the JTF-2 and want to know more information.  I assume you must be in the canadian forces, does anyone know who is selected based on ages, military service, education??  I know the task force was linked to the RCMP originally.  Any info would be nice, this is of great interest to me.

Thank you,
If you have the time any info can be e-mailed to me, or at least point me in the right direction

Chris Getz
cgetz@chat.carleton.ca


----------

